# SUPERSTAR Mice!!



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are the little cuties that were dropped off by the ITV Production team over the weekend, can you suggest some super film star names I'm wanting to give them suitably glamourous names :lol:


























The boy is VERY naughty, really jumpy and nippy but the little girl's lovely and quiet and friendly


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Forgot to mention the doe is the lighter mouse, she's on the right as you look at the pictures


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol i would call one kurt kobain after the guy who killed hiself out of nirvana, im strange though  
Cant help with names but there proper cute


----------

